# td04 for ga turbo?



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

just wondering what everyones thoughts were about the td04 turbo say from like a WRX...there seems to be allot of them floating around and for a reasonable price.just as good an option as a T28?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i got a 1st gen talon Td05H (14b) while its not used now... i sure would like to hear thoughts on it too since in the same serie of your td04....


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if your not looking for huge power either of these turbos is good. they're not the best, but they are cheap, reliable and relatively small, giving them good throttle response and they may not even need things like boost control or new fuel pumps (though i'd still suggest getting them) they make for a good starting point or a good street turbo.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

how much are we talking about for these sorts of turbos?


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

The TDO5 14B is a great pick for a budget turbo. They can hold around 18-19psi to redline and have a low boost threshhold. I would start building boost in the low 2000s and reached 13-4psi somewhere around 3200. DSMs have taken this turbo deep into the 12s, few have hit high 11s. 
You can pick one up typically from 100-175. Make sure to port the turbine housing, especially the wastegate passage.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

you can pick up the turbo for 100-175?? where can i get in on this? what else part wise would you need and how much would the install cost on a budget turbo like this? thanks


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Wait, those spool numbers were when I had a couple big boost leaks. You should start building boost under 2k.

www.dsmtrader.com
**Make SURE** you get the person's full name and contact info. Check www.goodguybadguy.org to see if they have any history. Ask for references and a local DSM chapter club affiliation! There are thiefs out there that will take your money, do all you can to find the honest sellers, they're out there.
The rest of the parts needed really are up to you, depends entirely on what you want. I wouldn't want to give you an estimate.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The only problem with some of those turbo's s that they use proprietary exhaust flanges that you may not be able to buy the flange to mount on you rmanifold. If you do get one roadraceengineering.com


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

you shouldnt worry about buying just a turbo and buy my full bolt-on kit,


----------

